# ? about safety harnesses



## savage270 (Aug 3, 2007)

What kind of harness would you wear when you're wearing a bib and a heavy parka?

I find that all the pictures of the safety harnesses fit over tight to regular clothing.  In my case I need one for puffy winter clothing... any suggestions?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 3, 2007)

savage270 said:


> What kind of harness would you wear when you're wearing a bib and a heavy parka?
> 
> I find that all the pictures of the safety harnesses fit over tight to regular clothing. In my case I need one for puffy winter clothing... any suggestions?


You wear the harness under the puffy winter clothing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 3, 2007)

60Grit said:


> You wear the harness under the puffy winter clothing.



yep and the harness tether comes out the back by your neck. leave your jacket open a bit at the top should you plan on falling that morning though cause it could get real real tight in the neck


----------



## savage270 (Aug 3, 2007)

So... the harness comes out of the front of jacket where the zipper stops?

I cant have it coming out the back because of my hood.

thanks


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 3, 2007)

savage270 said:


> So... the harness comes out of the front of jacket where the zipper stops?
> 
> I cant have it coming out the back because of my hood.
> 
> thanks


 
Unless you are hunting in Canada, you'll not need such a set up in Ga.
The harness exits the back where you hood is and is your fall protection. To wear the harness backwards so it comes out the front would create several very ugly scenarios.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 3, 2007)

*Should come out the back*



savage270 said:


> So... the harness comes out of the front of jacket where the zipper stops?
> 
> I cant have it coming out the back because of my hood.
> 
> thanks



Would not want it no where around the front of my neck
Don't use the hood get ya sock cap.Or option 2 cut a hole under your hood to run the strap out


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 3, 2007)

yep get a sock hat for cold days and take the hood off.  first time you have to turn really fast left or right with the hood on you will be looking at fleece


----------



## savage270 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks, Picking up a SOP harness and I'll be on the lookout for a nice warm sock hat too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2007)

savage270 said:


> Thanks, Picking up a SOP harness and I'll be on the lookout for a nice warm sock hat too!



Make sure you get one that is either wool or polypropylene, not cotton.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 5, 2007)

*Balaclava Headgear....*



savage270 said:


> Thanks, Picking up a SOP harness and I'll be on the lookout for a nice warm sock hat too!



Another consideration would be to wear a balaclava type headcover when hunting in cold weather. I bought one to use on my moose/deer hunt in Maine last year. The "Cold Gear" camo balaclava kept my ears, neck, and head warm in 15^ temps with a 25-30 mph wind blowing.... had to wear a hunter orange knit cap over it to be legal in Maine. 

Here's a couple links to web sites that sell them:

UnderArmour ColdGear Balaclava Headgear

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=55179&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults



Stormkloth II Balaclava Headgear

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=94499&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

PS:
Read the 'reviews, if any, under the ads on the links.

For other choices simply do a 'Search' for "balaclava" on either the BassPro or Cabelas web site.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## savage270 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Slug-Gunner, I'd get a balaclava but I noticed last year that when I had my mouth and nose covered a lot of moisture built up to the point where my facemask was wet---VERY uncomfortable.

The underarmor brand sure looks nice, can that mouth flap come down under my chin?

Any other options?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 5, 2007)

When It is cold I don't like the strap coming out my neck and letting in the cold air. I just buy a larger size harness and after buckling up when not wearing bulky clothes, I just double the excess strap back through the buckle. It keeps the strap from slipping and keeps the extra material from flopping around.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 6, 2007)

frankwright said:


> When It is cold I don't like the strap coming out my neck and letting in the cold air. I just buy a larger size harness and after buckling up when not wearing bulky clothes, I just double the excess strap back through the buckle. It keeps the strap from slipping and keeps the extra material from flopping around.


 
I use a pull over, lycra type, camo neck warmer. You'll dang near sweat to death if it's not cold enough, and absolutely no warm air escapes and no cold air gets in.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 6, 2007)

*Glasses = no problems w/ Balaclava....*



savage270 said:


> Thanks Slug-Gunner, I'd get a balaclava but I noticed last year that when I had my mouth and nose covered a lot of moisture built up to the point where my facemask was wet---VERY uncomfortable.
> 
> The underarmor brand sure looks nice, can that mouth flap come down under my chin?
> 
> Any other options?




I wear glasses all the time and as long as I didn't cover my nose, I didn't have a 'condensation' or fogging problem. Yes the opening is EXTREMELY FLEXIBLE.... you can pull it down under you chin, if needed to keep your mouth free - and/or pull it up above your eyes, but still covering your ears, and fold it back onto itself (wearing it like a knit cap). When taken off and folded up, it is extremely compact and will easily fit in a shirt pocket. It feels like its lighter in weight than a single loaded shotshell. I still used it last year in GA when the temps were only cool/mild without feeling 'overheated' - the UnderArmour ColdGear brand is made of a material that 'breathes' and allows moisture to escape yet prevents the 'cold' and 'wind' to penetrate it.
I wish I had bought one when they first came out now. You can still wear your conventional baseball style hunting cap over it too.... has considerable 'stretch' without that 'binding' feeling (and I wear a size 7-1/2 hat). I can only speak for the UnderArmour ColdGear brand since that's the one I have.

NOTE:
I recommend that ANY _balaclava_ ONLY be "handwashed and air-dried".... the heat from hot water or the heat of a dryer might affect the 'spandex' type material its made of.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## sbrown (Aug 8, 2007)

Check out Hunter Safety System vest . Saved me a few years back and I am over 300 lbs.


----------



## chaddlee1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

I wear my full face wool camouflage tabogin.  This really keeps my face warm.  I think the only thing that gets cold on me where hunting down in the winter months in MS is my toes.  I have a heavy jump suit or coveralls that I wear in the winter and I also wear thermal underwear under this and also some light weight pants and swear shirt under too and I'm warm like a teddy bear.


----------

